# Suche BC RP-PVE Gilde



## Nanatsuya (29. Oktober 2006)

Wie im Titel beschrieben, suche ich eine RP-PVE-Gilde, die vorhat, zu beginn von BC neu anzufangen.
Sollte sich keine finden, so suche ich Leute, die mit mir eine solche aufmachen und aufbauen wollen.


----------



## Maleficarum (1. November 2006)

Nanatsuya schrieb:


> Wie im Titel beschrieben, suche ich eine RP-PVE-Gilde, die vorhat, zu beginn von BC neu anzufangen.
> Sollte sich keine finden, so suche ich Leute, die mit mir eine solche aufmachen und aufbauen wollen.




Wir haben eine BC-PVE-Gilde im Aufbau.Diese befindet sich aber auf einem PVP-Server.
Wenn du interesse hast hier ein paar Kontaktinfomationen:

Server : Theradras
HP : www.andrasil.de
InGame : Maleficarum


MfG  Male ^^


----------

